# There will be some idiots who will do this



## Jeff15 (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Mar 2, 2022)

-


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 2, 2022)

Almost as stupid as the time we were told to drill a mole in I phones so that it could be used as a breath test(drink drive test) machine. So many phone’s ruined


----------

